# After Receiving 65,000 Complaints, Microsoft Files Suit Against Tech Support Scammers



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Tech support scammers have been around for a long time and are familiar to just about all of our readers. But last month, the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) announced that it had issued lawsuits against several culprits responsible for tech support scams. Now Microsoft has announced that it too is going after tech support scammers.


More


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

:up:  Good may they catch them all! And actually do something, maybe get partial refunds to customers....


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good suggestions at the end of the article....:up:


----------

